# Cube DH Two 15



## ThomasAC (1. Mai 2011)

Noch niemand? Die News sind von Facebook und die Bilder von Ronny Kiaulehn


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Mai 2011)

hatte ich gestern bei fb auch gesehen.
gibt es schon mehr infos ausser den paar bildern ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (1. Mai 2011)

sieht auf jedenfall ganz gut aus


----------



## littledevil (1. Mai 2011)

215mm Federweg aus einem 267er Dämpfer mit 89mm Hub!


----------



## Cortina (1. Mai 2011)

Bild vom Festival im Cube Talk...

Grüße
Guido


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (1. Mai 2011)

habs gesehn, bin ja mal auf den Preis gespannt


----------



## Norman. (1. Mai 2011)

Denke zwischen 4und 5 tausend


----------



## Deleted138492 (1. Mai 2011)

Näää. Das günstige Modell bestimmt um 2800 und das teure um 3900-4000.

Gibt es überhaupt ein Cube über 4000?


----------



## Master | Torben (2. Mai 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt ein Cube über 4000?



Klar, ein selbst-vertuntes


----------



## Michael_MTB (2. Mai 2011)

Habe es mir am Freitag in Riva genauer angeschaut und auch mit Andre (Knecht) darüber gesprochen, er ist jetzt sehr zufrieden damit.
Durch den Hinterbau mittels "abgestüztem" viergelenker ergibt sich ein sehr kleines und vorallem über den ganzen federweg nahezu lineares übersetzungsverhältnis mit ein klein wenig endprogression. 
Sieht echt gut und verdammt schnell aus und soll in der Ladenversion die neue Formula Oval bekommen.
Gewicht soll dann bei knapp 18 kg liegen, soll dafür aber auch halten was es verspricht.
Trettlager ist sehr tief, Lenkwinkel um die 63, irgendwas grad.
Hab mich ein bißchen verliebt in das Rad.


----------



## dampflocke (3. Mai 2011)

Ich bin das Bike während des Festivals am 601/632 testgefahren:






4500 Euro mit Fox 40, Saint, The One
verfügbar ab September/Oktober


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (3. Mai 2011)

dampflocke schrieb:


> ...
> verfügbar ab September/Oktober...



 2012?


----------



## Edmonton (3. Mai 2011)

@dampflocke
Wie war die Testfahrt?

Mir gefällt der Cube DHler.


----------



## Norman. (3. Mai 2011)

dampflocke schrieb:


> 4500 Euro mit Fox 40, Saint, The One
> verfügbar ab September/Oktober



Was hab ich gesagt?!


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Mai 2011)

Dann doch lieber ein Rose Beef Cake DH8! Das kostet nur 66% vom Cube, hat eine ähnliche Ausstattung, wiegt 1.2kg weniger und sieht besser aus .


----------



## Michael_MTB (4. Mai 2011)

das Rose ist kein richtiger Race Downhiller sondern eher ein Bikepark spaßgerät (Radstand, Lenkwinkel, Oberrohrlänge, hoher Schwerpunkt, Trettlagerhöhe sind nicht optimal).
Das Cube ist ein richtiger racer. Das gewicht wird bei ca. 17,8 kg liegen und ist für ein grundsolides DH-Bike sehr akzeptabel.


----------



## dampflocke (4. Mai 2011)

nullstein schrieb:


> 2012?



2011

Das Bike fährt sich eher wie ein Trek Session, wobei die Performance des Hinterbaus nicht vergleichbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Mai 2011)

Worin liegt denn der Unterschied?


----------



## dampflocke (4. Mai 2011)

der trek hinterbau ist deutlich spurtreuer und schluckfreudiger durch den full floater

der cubemensch meinte aber das im serienmodell noch ein anderer dämpfer verbaut wird , der rahmen ist aber fertig.

zu beachten ist auch , dass cube kaschima vorne und hinten verbaut.
die one wird noch gegen die downhillbremse von formula getauscht.

der rahmen ist der forty auf jeden fall würdig.

das gewicht kommt auch hin , war etwas schwerer als das trek.

gefahren bin ich noch das specialized demo was aber nicht rankommt.

zu beachten ist natürlich auch , dass ich normalerweise kleinere räder wie das 901 fahre und von daher vlt andere ansprüche habe.


----------



## Michael_MTB (4. Mai 2011)

der dämpfer bekommt ein angepasstes shimmstag setting.
die Bremse wird die neue Formula oval sein.
das mit Kashima vorne und hinten wurde mir auch so gesagt (gibt es jetzt auch für OEM FOX Produkte)
Das ein trek schluckfreudiger sein soll kann ich nicht bestätigen, mir kam der hinterbau sehr smoth und potent vor. steifer und damit spurtreuer ist ein session konstruktionsbedingt aber schon.


----------



## Noxfox (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

überall steht beschrieben, dass es 215 mm hinten sind..
kommt das mir nur so vor oder sieht der dämpfer viel
länger als 215 mm aus? 
Oder vielleicht nur weil der Rahmen so dünn ist..

Frage hat sich erübrigt. Es ist nicht die EBL gemeint


----------



## C_marksStereo (24. Mai 2011)

Michael_MTB schrieb:


> der dämpfer bekommt ein angepasstes shimmstag setting.
> die Bremse wird die neue Formula oval sein.
> das mit Kashima vorne und hinten wurde mir auch so gesagt (gibt es jetzt auch für OEM FOX Produkte)
> Das ein trek schluckfreudiger sein soll kann ich nicht bestätigen, mir kam der hinterbau sehr smoth und potent vor. steifer und damit spurtreuer ist ein session konstruktionsbedingt aber schon.



Zu der Aussage ein Session sei Steifer und somit spurtreuer, somit evtl besser:

Das ist nicht unbedingt der fall.
Bestes Beispiel ist das Neue Lapierre DH radl, es besitzt einen Seitlich Flexenden Carbon Hinterbau der es möglich macht hindernisse zu "umkurven" ohne Lenkimpuls vom Fahrer.
Ich denke der Trent geht weg von ultra Steif.
Siehe auch Laufradbau:
Die Demax Ultimate sind ebenfalls so konstruiert das sie eine gewisse nachgiebigkeit erzeugen aus dem gleichen grund.


----------



## roflboy (24. Mai 2011)

also spurtreu ist ja nicht immer von vorteil... wie C_mS schon sagte, schaut euch mal ne dorado an, da hab ich das motto: "ich flexe mich durchs steinfeld" kennen gelernt! und das ist durchaus angenehm!


----------



## Cawi (24. Mai 2011)

OT:
hat wer was genaueres zur Formula Oval??


----------



## tobi-trial (26. Mai 2011)

von welcher marke sind die Bremsscheiben auf den ersten Bildern?


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Mai 2011)

Formula, 10er und 11er Jahrgang. Zwar gutaussehend, aber zu labberig, um zu taugen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Juni 2011)

wie immer leider.... (zumindest wenn mans langfristig sieht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (2. Juni 2011)

´meine komplette bremsanlaga funzt immer noch nach einem jahr! nur entlüften muss man sie mal... wird in 2 wochen gemacht!


----------



## Deleted138492 (2. Juni 2011)

Jaja, deine . Die von unzähligen anderen (Ex-)Formulanutzern leider nicht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Juni 2011)

ich sagte langfristig..
meine k24 ist nach nun 3,5 jahren sowas von ausgelutscht. ausserdem solltest halt noch die km einbezihen (deutl. ü 20000, tendenz eher ü 25..)

und ausser meiner eigneen bremse kenn ichs aus dem kunden und bekannten kreis auch, dass formulas ab einem gewissen punkt ganz gern lapprig, undicht (schwer bis nur sehr kurzlebig zu entlüften), etc. werden!


----------



## cytrax (3. Juni 2011)

ich kann andi da nur zustimmen. ich hab die RX dran und nach nem halben jahr verschwindet der druckpunkt ins nirvana (trotz 5x entlüften in der zeit)

werde auf avid elixir 5 umsteigen oder hat jemand noch nen anderen vorschlag?


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Juni 2011)

Shimano XT.


----------



## mtblukas (3. Juni 2011)

Ich würde die Elixir nehmen..


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Juni 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Shimano XT.



also ich fand xt/xtr an testrädern zwar gut, aber ich hab trotzdem irgendwie keine bindung zu shimpanso bremsen..


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Juni 2011)

Bau eine auf . Ich hatte auch keine, bis ich mir die Saint geholt habe.


----------



## Norman. (4. Juni 2011)

Du und deine Saint 
Naja... aber ich denke bei Formula gibt es auch große Produktionsunterschiede!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## head96 (5. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß nich obs schon gepostet wurde aber hier:

Cube Two15 

Die PDF Datei auf der Cube Seite ist interessant, dort wird die "Evolution" etc. beschrieben.


Alex


----------



## littledevil (6. Juni 2011)

Sehr gut, endlich weg von der Formula Diskussion


----------



## tobi-trial (18. August 2011)

wie gefällt euch das Finish? Sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber kaufen würde ich es nicht, da ich eher ein Freerider bin


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. August 2011)

Hmmm, so ein Grau und Grün wie am Acid hätte der Chose mMn besser gestanden.


----------



## chvomh (18. August 2011)

is halt n cube, kann wahrscheinlich eh nur "gut" aussehen.


----------



## Themeankitty (18. August 2011)

@chvomh
 Du schon wieder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (19. August 2011)

Da hilft wohl nur:


----------



## Themeankitty (19. August 2011)

Genau,das wollt ich mir noch zulegen...


----------



## Vincy (20. August 2011)

Bilder von einem Vorserienmodell.

http://www.southerndownhill.com/news/news/cube-two15-preview.html


----------



## Get_down (25. August 2011)

1. Hmmm... Wenn Hardcore-Freerider den Einsteiger-DH-Bikes Ã¤hneln, wie ist das dann mit dem Two15? KÃ¶nnte ich des auch in den Alpen fahren, schÃ¶nes Big-Mountain-Freeriding?
2.Ich mag Bremsen bei denen man auch merkt das man Bremst, ich bin mal ein Bergamont gefahren, da hab ich den Hebel noch nicht mal einen Centimeter gedrÃ¼ckt und ich stand schon. Da ging nur Vollgas oder nix. Sehr blÃ¶d bei der allerersten Fahrt...
3.




Doch! Das ist zu bunt!

4. Wenn es das Ding wirklich fÃ¼r 2000 bis 3000â¬ geben sollte, dann habe ich mein Rad gefunden.
Bei 215mm hinten wird doch die FOX40 vorne dranbleiben oder?


MfG


----------



## sepalot (25. August 2011)

TWO15 beim Freeride Festival 2011 in Saalbach-Hinterglemm

Man hat doch mehr als nur eins dabei - respekt 
*



*​ 
Heilkräuteralpenblumen weg kannst dir stecken ... Two15 ist angesagt! 




*



*

*



*


*



*

***



*

*Gutes Rad ... lässt sich schön fahren, schluckt alles gut weg, sicheres und agiles Fahrgefühl ... aber man muss auch zugeben es sticht nicht besonders heraus.*






​


----------



## Themeankitty (25. August 2011)

Ich hab irgendwas von 4300â¬ gelesen,aber die Aussattung soll Wettkampf tauglich sein !


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. August 2011)

Jo, das stand in den News. Irgendwas über 4 Mille.


----------



## Get_down (25. August 2011)

> irgendwas von 4300



Damn!


----------



## cytrax (25. August 2011)

Mal auf der Euro Bike schauen wie der Hobel abgeht


----------



## Themeankitty (25. August 2011)

Ich möcht auch Eurobike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (26. August 2011)

.


----------



## Chris_360 (4. September 2011)

Ich habs gestern auf der Eurobike gesehen und finde es echt geil! und dachte das muss ich haben. daheim hab ich dann festgestellt, dass es das two 15 nur in unisize gibt.

Hat einer von Euch ahnung für welche fahrergröße es geeignet ist? von den geometriedaten hab ich es mal verglichen und es erscheint mir sehr klein (Größe M)!?


----------



## Vincy (4. September 2011)

*TWO15 *
M (one size only) 









Preis 4699â¬


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. September 2011)

Ah, da kommts schon besser rüber .


----------



## Norman. (5. September 2011)

Schrecklich....


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. September 2011)

Geht so, man hätte sich halt für eine Farbe entscheiden müssen.


----------



## chvomh (5. September 2011)

wenn nicht durch quallitaet, dann durch farben


----------



## tomjo111 (5. September 2011)

mich würde es auch interessieren für welche Fahrergröße es geeignet ist?


----------



## cytrax (6. September 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> *TWO15 *
> M (one size only)
> 
> 
> Preis 4699â¬




http://www2.cube.eu/full/hpa/two-15/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (6. September 2011)

@Sepalot das mit dem agil kann ich nicht so bestÃ¤tigen 
WeiÃt ja was draus geworden ist.

Der Hinterbau ging wirklich gut. Nur in Kurven war das ding absolutes gegenteil von agil.
m.M. nach kein Rad was mich persÃ¶nlich Ã¼berzeugt hat, was man in Saalbach auch an den Stimmen gemerkt hat.
Da sah es mit dem Hanzz wieder anders aus. Dort sagten wieder fast alle draufsetzten WohlfÃ¼hlen schnell sein.

Gibt andere RÃ¤der in der Liga die ich PersÃ¶nlich schÃ¶ner vom FahrgefÃ¼hl finde.
Auch finde ich das Rad fÃ¼r 4700â¬ schlichtweg zu Teuer fÃ¼r ein "Cube".

Achtung dies ist meine PersÃ¶nliche Meinung. Es gibt bestimmt Leute die mit der Geo besser klar kommen.


----------



## tomjo111 (6. September 2011)

@cytrax
das wusste ich auch... ich wollte nur wissen für welche Größe des Fahrers, also in cm, es geeignet ist.


----------



## cytrax (6. September 2011)

So wie alle Cubes in M?


----------



## Chris_360 (6. September 2011)

@ cytrax: und das heißt?


----------



## tomjo111 (6. September 2011)

Also ich hab das Bike grad mit der Geo von einem Scott Gambler in L verglichen und es erscheint mir ziemlich gleich (von der Größe her). Reach und Stack ist beim Cube sogar länger.


----------



## Cube98 (7. September 2011)

Hi,
ich habe heute eine komische Entdeckung gemacht:

Geht mal auf http://www2.cube.eu/full/ und geht auf den Preis (links) von 1500 bis 2000.

Was kommt ,das neue Hanzz Pro und das TWO 15

Aber warum? Die Fox F40 kostet ja fast so viel

Wäre natürlich hammer wenn das Two 15 nur 1500-2000 kosten würde, kann es mir aber nicht vorstellen. Ist (leider) bestimmt ein Fehler
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Viele Grüße
Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (7. September 2011)

Natürlich ist das ein Fehler . Es wurde doch schon offiziell ein Preis genannt.


----------



## Milan0 (7. September 2011)

Hier wurde der Preis schon des Ã¶fteren gepostet.

Zuletzt am 04.09.2011

Post55
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8687904&postcount=55



> Preis 4699â¬


----------



## sepalot (7. September 2011)

auf der CUBE-Seite steht ja auch so ein Blödsinn, wie 

"Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance 2.25" beim Two15


----------



## buschhase (7. September 2011)

Cube98 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Was kommt ,das neue Hanzz Pro und das TWO 15
> ...



Also Hanzz Pro stimmt zu 100%. Das wird nurnoch 1999 kosten, aber hat auch keine Fox sondern nurnoch die RockShox drin.
Two15 denke ich wird ein Programmierfehler sein, da es da doch nur eine Version von geben wird.


----------



## Chris_360 (7. September 2011)

auf der eurobike hat mir cube eine preisliste ausgehändigt. da steht ähnliches drauf. Mein rückschluss war, dass das die händlereinkaufspreisliste sein muss.

@ cube 98: die fox 40 kostet nur auf dem aftermarket so viel. als oem sind die viel günstiger. das liegt im ermessen des fahrradherstellers wie er die preise aushandelt.


----------



## jan84 (7. September 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Also Hanzz Pro stimmt zu 100%. Das wird nurnoch 1999 kosten, aber hat auch keine Fox sondern nurnoch die RockShox drin.
> Two15 denke ich wird ein Programmierfehler sein, da es da doch nur eine Version von geben wird.



Lustig wie unterschiedlich die Meinungen/Erfahrungen zu den Gabeln sind. Mein erster Schritt wäre es die Foxgabel rauszuschmeissen und zum RockShox Equivalent zu greifen, unabhängig vom Federweg...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## buschhase (7. September 2011)

Ne, ist kein Erfahrungsbericht, sondern eine Wiedergabe des Preisschildes von der Eurobike. Kann da persönlich nichts zu sagen, da meine Bikes bisher immer bei 160mm aufgehört haben.
Gibt mit Sicherheit noch andere Unterschiede, aber soviele Infos hatten Sie auf den Schildern nicht stehen. Müsste man mal die cube-Seite zu befragen.

Gruß
Nico

Tante edit sagt: Wenn ichs noch richtig im Kopf habe, wiegt das Pro glaube auch knapp ein Kilo mehr als das SL. Müssen also doch deutliche Parts-Unterschiede sein.


----------



## Themeankitty (7. September 2011)

Chris_360 schrieb:


> auf der eurobike hat mir cube eine preisliste ausgehändigt. da steht ähnliches drauf. Mein rückschluss war, dass das die händlereinkaufspreisliste sein muss.
> 
> @ cube 98: die fox 40 kostet nur auf dem aftermarket so viel. als oem sind die viel günstiger. das liegt im ermessen des fahrradherstellers wie er die preise aushandelt.




Die könntest du ja mal reinstellen, da kann man sehen das die Dinger für Händler 50% unter Verkaufspreis sind


----------



## Flairco (21. Oktober 2011)

So, heute vorbestellt. Mal schauen, Dez. 2011 wird es ausgeliefert. Bis dahin heisst es erstmals abwarten. 

Grüße


----------



## buschhase (21. Oktober 2011)

Vllt wirds dann ja ein Weihnachtscube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairco (15. November 2011)

Wir werden sehen, ich denke dass Cube dieses Jahr ein wenig besser geplant hat oder ich hoffe es zumindest. 
Viele mussten letztes Jahr lange auf ihr Hanzz warten. Ich hatte Glück, wurde nur einmal verschoben =)

Sonst noch jemand vorbestellt?

Grüße


----------



## Flairco (18. November 2011)

Laut MHW kommt es am 25.11, sprich nächste Woche. Mal schauen wies wird.


----------



## ChrisXross85 (26. November 2011)

Flairco schrieb:


> Laut MHW kommt es am 25.11, sprich nächste Woche. Mal schauen wies wird.





Und ist es gekommen??


----------



## Flairco (26. November 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde, 

in Vertretung zu Flairco meldet sich hier sein kleiner Bruder, da Flairco im Urlaub ist. Ich fahre auch DH u. FR und verfolge mit seinem Account das Geschehen. 

Der momentande Stand der Dinge ist, dass das Bike am 25.11 bei MHW eingetroffen ist bzw. so wurde es ihm gesagt. Ich soll das für ihn klären, deswegen hab ich MHW am Freitag noch ne Mail geschickt ob das Bike jetzt angekommen ist o. nicht, doch auf diese kam noch keine Antwort. 

Mal sehen, was die nächste Woche bringt. Wie ich das sehen konnte hatte er auch nur mit einer Person Kontakt vo MHW, vielleicht hatte diese ja ausgerechnet am Freitag frei (Azubine) 

Wenn sich was macht schreib ich hier rein, wenn es tatsächlich nächste Woche kommen sollte, werde ich gleich mal Fotos reinstellen.


mfg


----------



## Flairco (28. November 2011)

Grad gelesen:

Sehr geehrter Herr Flairco,

vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre e-mail.

Wir haben uns nochmals mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung gesetzt.

Leider kommt es beim Modell Two 15 zu einer LieferverzÃ¶gerung.

Ihr bestelltes Fahrrad soll nun leider doch erst in Woche 49 an uns ausgeliefert werden.

Sobald es am Lager eingetroffen ist, werden Sie automatisch von uns mit Angabe des

voraussichtlichen Montage- und Versandtages per e-mail informiert.

Wir bitten â auch im Namen des Herstellers â die VerzÃ¶gerung zu entschuldigen und hoffen auf Ihr

VerstÃ¤ndnis.


----------



## ChrisXross85 (28. November 2011)

@Flairco

Das kenne ich irgendwo her 

Ich hoffe für dich, sie verschieben es nicht wieder ständig.


----------



## Flairco (4. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute, 

bin wieder zurück. Auf jeden Fall ist es ein wenig ärgerlich aber mein Gott ^^

auf alle Fälle hab ich beim Surfen diese Seite hier gefunden:

http://dirt.mpora.com/news/quick-peek-cube-15.html

Vor allem auf dem zweiten Bild sieht es wirklich spitze aus! Zuerst konnte ich mich nicht damit anfreunden, doch je öfter ich es mir anschaue umso besser gefällt es mir  

Sobald es Infos gibt geb ich es durch

Grüße


----------



## ChrisXross85 (4. Dezember 2011)

Also mir gefällt das Bike überhaupt nicht. Ist mir ein bißchen zu arg in den Farbtopf gefallen. 
Außerdem bin ich gespannt wie oft Cube ihre Kunden wieder vertröstet.

Zum Glück leben wir in der freien Marktwirtschaft, sprich es gibt nicht nur einen Bike Hersteller.
Habe mir ein DH-Bike von einer anderen Marke aufgebaut und alles wurde fristgerecht geliefert


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. Dezember 2011)

Dito, die Farben gefallen mir dieses Jahr wirklich nicht. Aber gut, alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisXross85 (4. Dezember 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Dito, die Farben gefallen mir dieses Jahr wirklich nicht. Aber gut, alles Geschmackssache.




Ja das stimmt, alles Geschmacksache


----------



## Flairco (5. Dezember 2011)

Sehe ich auch so ist Geschmacksache. Was mich doch viel mehr beschäftigt ist ob es die Woche ausgeliefert wird  

Bei dem Wetter stört es mich jetzt aber eh nicht so sehr. 

Grüße


----------



## ChrisXross85 (5. Dezember 2011)

Flairco schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so ist Geschmacksache. Was mich doch viel mehr beschäftigt ist ob es die Woche ausgeliefert wird
> 
> Bei dem Wetter stört es mich jetzt aber eh nicht so sehr.
> 
> Grüße



Mein neues Bike bekam ich letzte Woche und jetzt haben wir so ein bischissenes Wetter. Die Bremsen konnte ich noch einfahren


----------



## Flairco (5. Dezember 2011)

ChrisXross85 schrieb:


> Mein neues Bike bekam ich letzte Woche und jetzt haben wir so ein bischissenes Wetter. Die Bremsen konnte ich noch einfahren



Ich beneide dich! Auch bei diesem Wetter würde ich mal nen Abstecher in die "Berge" wagen ^^ Bei dem Wind müsste ich nicht mal Bergauf treten 

Ich versuche einfach nicht an das Bike zu denken, da bekommt man vor lauter Vorfreude Magengeschwüre  Es ist einfach nicht zum Aushalten, wenn die wüssten was wir hier für Qualen durchstehen 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Dezember 2011)

First world problems .


----------



## Cube98 (5. Dezember 2011)

Falls jemand seine "Wunschfarbe" haben will, ich kann die Bilder je nach belieben bearbeiten:
Schreibt einfach z.B: gelb-> rot
                             blau-> gelb

Ich hoffe ich kann euch damit einen Gefallen machen.

Viele Grüße
Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairco (8. Dezember 2011)

Neuste Mail von MHW:

Hallo Herr Grabmeier,

vielen Dank für Ihre e-mail.

Ich habe nochmals den aktuellen Status bei Cube abgerufen.

Leider habe ich wieder schlechte Nachrichten für Sie. Scheinbar kommen die Rahmen

nicht rechtzeitig an, so dass die Produktion noch nicht beginnen kann. Wir können demnach

jetzt erst mit dem Wareneingang bei uns am Lager in Woche 51 rechnen.

Ich hoffe Sie können sich nochmals etwas gedulden und haben Verständnis für die Lieferverzögerung.


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Dezember 2011)

Tjaja, wen wunderts...


----------



## tobi-trial (8. Dezember 2011)

das war doch absolut klar...


----------



## CubeRace (8. Dezember 2011)

Das hört sich überhaupt nicht gut an für mich und mein Bestelltes Fritzz


----------



## Flairco (8. Dezember 2011)

CubeRace schrieb:


> Das hört sich überhaupt nicht gut an für mich und mein Bestelltes Fritzz



Als ich mein Ärger etwas kund tat, wurde mir mitgeteilt dass die auch mit anderen Reihen dieses Problem haben. Also kann durchaus möglich sein, dass dein Fritzz auch noch etwas länger stehen bleiben muss. 

Trotzdem wünsche ich dir mehr Erfolg wie mir 

Grüße


----------



## CubeRace (8. Dezember 2011)

Danke Danke,

dir Wünsche ich natürlich auch viel Glück, das dein Tow 15 wenigstens in der KW 51 noch den Weg zu dir findet.


----------



## ChrisXross85 (8. Dezember 2011)

Das ist doch typisch Cube, sollen doch lieber ihre Auslieferungstermine nach hinten verschieben und dann besser früher versenden als vorgegeben.
Ist doch jedes Jahr dasselbe Spiel bei denen. Das war für mich ein Grund kein Cube mehr zu kaufen weil unter Service verstehe ich etwas anderes


----------



## cytrax (9. Dezember 2011)

Ist aber in der heutigen Marktwirtschaft so. Nicht nur bei Bikeherstellern!!!


----------



## ChrisXross85 (9. Dezember 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ist aber in der heutigen Marktwirtschaft so. Nicht nur bei Bikeherstellern!!!




Hmm komisch, dass es bei anderen Bikeherstellern besser klappt als bei Cube. Und wenn man ganz großes Glück hat, kann es bei Cube schonmal 6 Monate dauern, bis man sein Bike bekommt.


----------



## cytrax (9. Dezember 2011)

Nicht jeder kann sich ein Bike/Rahmen von Nicolai leisten. Massenware (hohe Stückzahlen) kontra Maßanfertigung (weniger Stückzahlen) Daraus resultiert sich auch der Preis und die Qalität. 

Und jetzt wieder BTT hier gehts ums Cube DH Two 15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisXross85 (9. Dezember 2011)

Normalerweise dauert aber eine Maßanfertigung länger als ein Massenprodukt, siehe nicht nur Bikeherstellern.
Aber du hast recht, es geht hier ums Cube DH Two 15 und deswegen vergessen wir diese Diskussion


----------



## Flairco (9. Dezember 2011)

ChrisXross85 schrieb:


> Normalerweise dauert aber eine Maßanfertigung länger als ein Massenprodukt, siehe nicht nur Bikeherstellern.
> Aber du hast recht, es geht hier ums Cube DH Two 15 und deswegen vergessen wir diese Diskussion



Ach komm, seit einem Jahr lese u. schreibe ich in diesem Forum. Ich hab bisher nur ganz wenige Threads gelesen wo man Sachlich geblieben ist 

Ich hab auch in nem anderen Thread mal gelesen das der Betreiber von Cube selber gesagt hat, dass es ihm viel lieber wäre in D zu produzieren statt die Rahmen von dubiosen Händlern aus Asien zu beziehen, da diese unzuverlässig sind. Ist schon nervig..

Mich würde es ganz stark interessieren was dieser Rahmen so in der Produktion kostet oder wenn er von Cube komplett aufgebaut wurde mit allen Parts. Vielleicht die Hälfte vom eigentlichen Preis? ^^ 

Kann man denn generell sagen, dass die Nicolai Rahmen besser sind? Produziert Specialized nicht auch in Asien, sind der ihre Rahmen dadurch schlechter? 

Grüße


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. Dezember 2011)

Viele Firmen lassen ihre Rahmen in Asien (Taiwan) fertigen, nicht nur unbedingt wegen des Preises...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Flairco (9. Dezember 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Viele Firmen lassen ihre Rahmen in Asien (Taiwan) fertigen, nicht nur unbedingt wegen des Preises...
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC



Also sind Nicolai (o. allgemein Deutsche) besser als die Rahmen aus Taiwan? 
Wenn das so ist dann muss ich sagen schade.. schade.. 

Ich würde den Mehrpreis schon berappen, naja mal schauen wenn mal ein neues Bike (Rahmen) ins Haus kommt.


----------



## ChrisXross85 (9. Dezember 2011)

Flairco schrieb:


> Also sind Nicolai (o. allgemein Deutsche) besser als die Rahmen aus Taiwan?
> Wenn das so ist dann muss ich sagen schade.. schade..
> 
> Ich würde den Mehrpreis schon berappen, naja mal schauen wenn mal ein neues Bike (Rahmen) ins Haus kommt.




Ein Nicolai Rahmen kostet nicht unbedingt mehr als ein Specialized oder Intense Rahmen.
Was mir zwischen einem Nicolai Rahmen und einem Cube Hanzz Rahmen aufgefallen ist, dass Nicolai dickeres Material verwendet und somit für mich stabiler wirkt. Wenn in meinem Nicolai Rahmen eine Delle kommt, macht das weitaus nicht so viel aus, als wenn in das Cube Hanzz eine Delle kommt. Zumal man sagen muss, dass beim Cube viel schneller eine Delle kommen kann als bei Nicolai, weil der Nicolai Rahmen einfach dicker vom Material ist. Beim Cube haben wir sozusagen das Coladosen Prinzip.

Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass Cube schlechte Rahmen hat, aber das sind Dinge die mir aufgefallen sind.


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. Dezember 2011)

Nein, dass ist es ja, was ich sagen wollte. Nur weil ein Rahmen hier oder da gefertigt wird, ist er an sich nicht schlechter oder besser. Bspw. hat auch Cannondale 2010 fast ihre gesamte Produktion nach Taiwan verlegt, von großen Qualitätseinbußen hab ich noch nix gehört.


----------



## Flairco (9. Dezember 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Nein, dass ist es ja, was ich sagen wollte. Nur weil ein Rahmen hier oder da gefertigt wird, ist er an sich nicht schlechter oder besser. Bspw. hat auch Cannondale 2010 fast ihre gesamte Produktion nach Taiwan verlegt, von großen Qualitätseinbußen hab ich noch nix gehört.



puuh gut  
Nichtsdestotrotz, wenn die ihre Produktion aus Gründen der Beschaffung nach Taiwan verschieben diese aber trotzdem nicht gebacken bekommen, naja was soll man da sagen. 

Weiter oben meinte jemand "vielleicht wirds ein Weihnachtscube"
Ich formuliere um "hoffentlich wirds ein Weihnachtscube"


----------



## Mircwidu (9. Dezember 2011)

Nicolai z.B. wird in Deutschland per Hand geschweiÃt.
Und bei 4500â¬ sollte auch ein Nicolai drinn sein.
Und ein das ist noch mal ne andere Hausnummer wie Cube.

Sorry aber andere Hersteller bekommen es auch hin. Ein Kumpel hat letztes Jahr von der Bestellung bis Lieferung 6 Monate auf sein Hanzz warten mÃ¼ssen. Obwohl anfangs alles noch auch viel weniger hin gedeutet hat.
HALLO?! Ich wÃ¼rde da stornieren.

Was das Rad in der Produktion oder HÃ¤ndler EK kostet mÃ¶chten wir glaube alle nicht wissen. Man sollte aber hier auch nicht die Entwicklung vergessen.
ISt etwas anderes wie wenn der Astro Katalog aufgeschlagen wird und Stangenware bestellt. Siehe neuer Radon DHler http://www.astroeng.com.tw/


----------



## Landus (9. Dezember 2011)

Dazu möchte ich mich jetzt auch mal äußern.
Meiner meinung nach ist es so, dass Taiwan-Rahmen generell nicht weniger aushalten, als in Deutschland gefertigte. 

Aber es spielen halt auch psychologische Aspekte eine große rolle. Welchem Produkt würdest du mehr vertrauen? Einem Rahmen der viele tausend Kilometer in einem Land gebaut wurde, von dem du nicht mal genau weist, wo es liegt, von einem Arbeiter, dem halt ein Schweißgerät in die Hand gedrückt wurde, obwohl er vielleicht wenig erfahrung damit hat? Der nur wenig Ahnung hat, was für den Endverbraucher, also uns, wichtig ist?
Oder eher einem Rahmen, der zu 100% in Deutschland entworfen und von Hand Maßgeschneidert wird. Der von einem gelernten deutschen Schweißer mit vielen Jahren Berufserfahrung gewissenhaft zusammengesetzt wird, der auf gewisse Details achtet usw...

Wenn der Schweißer in Taiwan mal nen schlachten Tag hat, ist es ihm wurst, wenn mal ein paar Kleinigkeiten nicht passen, die Rahmen kommen in ne Kiste und ab damit nach Deutschland. Klar wird Cube den Wareneingang kontrollieren, aber es bleibt ein Komisches Gefühl, weil man nicht weiß, unter welchen Umständen das Ding entstanden ist.

Des Weiteren finde ich es halt auch wichtig, durch den Kauf eines Nicolai, Alutech, usw... den Fortbestand einer solchen Firma zu sichern. Denn da hängen ja immerhin auch Arbeitsplätze dran, und es wäre schade wenn Solche Firmen komplett von der billigen Konkurrenz aus Fernost verdrängt wird. 

Ob einen ein solches Bike im "Maschinenbau-Style" gefällt ist wieder eine andere Frage, aber prinzipiell finde ich es schöner, als so ne Hydroforming-Orgie. "Form follows Function" finde ich wichtiger als großartiges Design, denn der Zweck heiligt die Mittel. Ich kauf keinen Rahmen, weil er gut aussieht, sondern weil er funktioniert. Wenn er mir trotzdem oder gerade deshalb gefällt, umso besser.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wer Wert auf Qualität, Maßarbeit und Funktion legt, mit dem guten Gewissen, das der Rahmen einem viel Freunde und wenige Probleme bereiten wird, wird an Nicolai, Alutech und Co. nicht so leicht vorbeikommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (9. Dezember 2011)

Ziemliche Pauschalisierung, die du vornimmst. Woher nimmst du die Kenntnisse, dass der taiwanesische Schweisser vielleicht keine Erfahrung hat oder er seinen Job anders macht, weil "er keine Ahnung hat, was für uns wichtig ist"? Oder dass es angeblich keine Qualitätskontrolle gibt? Oder generell gesagt: warum ist ein Rahmen, "der viele tausend Kilometer in einem Land gebaut wurde, von dem du nicht mal genau weist, wo es liegt", prinzipiell schlechter was Qualität oder Funktion angeht? Dieses Denken könnte man auf andere Bereiche übertragen, woraus sich dann wieder die Frage ergibt, was du sonst für Produkte verwendest. Um ein Beispiel zu nennen: Klamotten. Ich würde mit Sicherheit sagen, dass nicht ein einziges Kleidungsstück von mir in D produziert wurde. Schlecht sind sie oft trotzdem nicht 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Landus (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich gebe dir schon recht, dass man das nicht auf sämtliche Produkte übertragen kann, das ist schon klar, denn ohne Fernost-Produkte sähe es bei uns schonmal ganz schön anders aus (und das im negativen Sinne).

Ich beziehe das ganze ja auf so ein Produkt wie z.B. einen Fr/Dh-Rahmen, dem man ja mehr oder weniger auch seine Gesundheit anvertraut. Da möchte man ja schon sichergehen, dass das was gescheites ist.
Kleidung usw ist ein anderes Thema, da gehts weniger um die Funktion sondern ums Aussehen. 

Es ist halt so, dass ein Rahmen für ein "Alltagsfahrrad" also einen Gebrauchsgegenstand des täglichen Lebens nicht besonders belastet wird, da ist es auch wurst, wo der herkommt, solange er hält, denn durch normalen Fahrbetrieb wird der nicht kaputt gehen. 
Jedoch sieht der "normale Fahrbetrieb" bei einem DH-Bike etwas anders aus. Der Rahmen ist das Herzstück eines Bikes, das auf keinen Fall einen Verarbeitungsfehler haben darf. Ansonsten wirds bei einsatzbereichen wie FR und DH sehr schnell lebensgefährlich.

Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass alle Taiwanesischen Schweißer keine Erfahrung haben, aber es könnte vorkommen, dass da einer Murks produziert und es erstmal niemandem auffällt. Genauso habe ich nicht behauptet, dass es keine  Qualitätskontrolle gibt, jedoch binn ich mir sicher, dass Cube beim Wareneingang nicht jede einzelne Schweißnaht durchkontrolliert. Ich finde manche sachen eben nicht so vertrauenswürdig, und ich sehe ja selbst immer wieder wie manchmal sogar bei uns in Deutschland in der Industrie gepfuscht wird, das es nicht mehr schöner geht. Was dann erst in der Taiwanesischen Rahmen-Werkstatt abgeht will ich lieber garnicht wissen.

Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass Die Rahmen generell Schlechter sind, nur wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dass du ein perfektes Produkt erhältst ist es besser, gleich zum deutschen Produkt zu greifen. Vor allem, da ja Maschinenbau aus Deutschland weltweit gefragt ist. Das was z.B. Nicolai treibt ist Maschinenbau vom feinsten, da kann man sichergehen, dass eher der Fahrer kaputtgeht, bevor der Rahmen kaputtgeht (zumindest wenn man von ner anständigen Fahrtechnik ausgeht) Nicht umsonst gilt "Made in Germany" noch immer quasi weltweit als Prädikat für Qualität, was man ja von "Made in Taiwan" nicht gerade behaupten kann.

Ich will hier jetzt auch keine Lobeshymnen auf Nicolai singen, aber es ist halt ein gutes Beispiel finde ich.

Binn ich ein Sicherheits-Fanatiker? Vielleicht... Aber sicher ist sicher


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
ob ein Rahmen, der von einem zertifizierten, deutschen Schweisser bearbeitet wurde, besser ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Fakt ist doch, dass es sich dabei, im Vergleich zu anderen industriellen Prozessen, nicht gerade um High-end Technik handelt. In erster Linie muss der Rahmen sorgfältig konstruiert werden, wenn da geschlampt wird, sieht man ja was passiert (siehe Trek, Canyon z.b.). Das schweißen allerdings, ist doch eher ein verhältnismäßig einfacher Prozess, der nach einer gewissen Zeit von fast jedem erledigt werden kann. 

Insgesamt gibt es in meinen Augen vll einen Qualitätsunterschied, aber ob der wirklich so groß ist, wie der Preisunterschied? Hmmm 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Landus (9. Dezember 2011)

Naja, weis nicht, ob du schonmal geschweißt hast, aber da braucht es schon etwas erfahrung, damit das ordentlich wird. Alurahmen werden WiG-Geschweißt, Wig an sich ist schon recht schwierig, und Alu ist überhaupt sehr schwierig zu schweißen. Und dann saubere gleichmäßige nähte ohne lufteinschlüsse zu ziehen ist schon eine kunst für sich 

Du hast schon recht, der Preisunterschied ist schon enorm. Aber es ist doch wie bei nem Auto, wenn sich jemand statt nem golf nen Benz kauft. Da ist der Qualitätsunterschied auch nicht so groß wie der Preisunterschied, da geht es eher drum ob man es sich leisten kann. Ob man es braucht sei mal dahingestellt. Es gibt halt Leute, die Wertige dinge zu schätzen wissen, und es ist auch ein bisschen ne Liebhaberei dabei. Aber dazu könnte man wieder mal ein neues Thema aufmachen, das würde zu weit führen, um es hier auszudiskutieren.

Ich würde mal sagen, Back to Topic!

Aber immerhin ne schöne diskussion, ohne Schimpfwörter und Beleidigungen, schön dass es sowas in diesem Forum auch noch gibt


----------



## nullstein (9. Dezember 2011)

@Landus: Was du hier teilweise erzählst ist schon harter Tobak. Nicolai ist Maschinebau vom Feinstem? Woher weißt du das? Warst du schon mal in der Fertigung? Ich erinnere mich nur ans Lambda. Die Karre brach reihenweise den Leuten unterm Hintern weg und was machte Nicolai? Ein Gusset nach dem anderen wurde angeschweißt, bis die Brüche nach dem x-ten Gusset weniger wurden. Nicolai vermarktet sich gut und Kalle versteht es den Leuten die Ingenieurskunst als großes Hexenwerk, welches die Deutschen angeblich am besten verstehen zu verkaufen. Diese Glorifizierung von Marken werd ich wohl nie verstehen.
Wer sich einbildet, dass die Bikeindustrie "state of the art" arbeitet, der irrt. Wie auch? Dafür ist das Geld nicht da. Im Bikebau herrscht immernoch die Empirie und häufig leider das Try and Error Prinzip. Und ich glaube die Leute in Taiwan verstehen verdammt viel vom Schweißen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. Dezember 2011)

@Landus: Nein, habe bisher noch nie geschweißt. Gehe aber davon aus, dass sich mit mehr oder weniger Übung gute Ergebnisse erzielen lassen. Zumal die Leute in Taiwan ja nicht ständig den Job wechseln 

Zu den Produktionen in Taiwan und bei Nicolai:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/988

Hausbesuch in Taiwan (Rahmen)

Hausbesuch in Taiwan (Frästeile)

Aber zurück zum Cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (9. Dezember 2011)

Eher mehr Übung. Um eine einigermaßen gescheite Raupe, selbst auf Stahl, zu zaubern brauchts ein ruhiges Händchen. Das auf größeren, unebenen aus Aluminium bestehenden Flächen hinzukriegen ist eine Kunst. Da hinten drücken die auch nicht jedem dahergelaufenen Bauern das Schweißgerät in die Hand.


----------



## Landus (10. Dezember 2011)

> @Landus: Was du hier teilweise erzählst ist schon harter Tobak. Nicolai  ist Maschinebau vom Feinstem? Woher weißt du das? Warst du schon mal in  der Fertigung? Ich erinnere mich nur ans Lambda.


Das Lambda sah mehr oder weniger aus wie ein Baukran, und ist halt nicht gerade ein Paradebeispiel für einen zweckmäßigen Rahmen

Aber da ich selbst immerhin auch im Maschinenbau arbeite weis ich schon bescheid, was zweckmäßig ist und was nicht Warum braucht man ein an 5 stellen Hydrogeformtes Oberrohr, wenn es ein ganz normales gerades auch tut?

Gibt ein schönes Sprichwort und zwar: "Du hast Recht und ich hab mei Ruh!"

In Diesem Sinne Back to Topic Please


----------



## nullstein (10. Dezember 2011)

Nur weil man im MaBau Bereich tätig ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man Ahnung von beanspruchungsgerechter Konstruktion von Fahrradrahmen hat.
Warum ein hydrogeformtes Rohr, wenn auch ein gerades funktioniert? Frag den Endverbraucher! Und ich sehe keinen Nachteil im Hydroforming. Ausser das einige Pseudo-Ingenieure erzählen, dass Kräfte nicht in S-förmigen Linien fließen
Aber du hast Recht: genug OT.

Ich verstehe Cube nicht. Jedes Jahr steht der Kunde vor dem Problem, dass Cube Termine nicht einhält. Natürlich gibt es genug Firmen, die ähnliche Probleme haben (Canyon z.B. mit dem Strive). Dennoch sollte man sich dieser Problematik annehmen. Aber vermutlich denken sich die Vertiebfuzzis: "is ja Winter. Also können die Leute eh nicht fahren".
Aber so lange die Leute trotzdem Cubes kaufen...


----------



## Flairco (11. Dezember 2011)

Servus Leute, 

also ich muss erstmal Danke sagen für die sehr interessanten Antworten und das intensive eingehen auf meine Frage. 

Es bleibt wie es ist, ich bin erst seit nem Jahr dabei jedoch habe ich wirklich stark gehofft dass die aus ihren Fehlern lernen. Ich hatte ja wirklich Glück mit meinem Hanzz. Ich wurde nur einmal verschoben, doch die anderen mussten zum Teil deutlich länger warten (schon gesagt sechs Monate). 
Da frag ich mich was da abgeht, vielleicht reagiere ich ja zu sensibel, doch dass entspricht ganz und gar nicht meiner Vorstellung von Cube. Sie vermarkten sich selber als sehr hochwertig, kann schon sein, doch was bringt es einem wenn er ewig drauf wartet und dann als Kunde evtl. abspringt. Thats bullshit! 

Was man so liest ist dies nicht das erste Jahr was Lieferschwierigkeiten angeht. Das muss n größeres Ding sein denn jeder normaldenkender Mensch würde versuchen ein Problem in seinem Unternehmen zu liquidieren. Naja, das ist wirklich Sinnlos weil da kann man reden was man will bringen wird es nichts. Das einzige wäre wie schon mal erwähnt "Boykott" sozusagen. 

Zu der Sache mit den Rahmen, das ist wirklich ganz interessant. Vielen Dank für die interessanten Videos, mein Bild hat sich gleich mal geändert. Die Rahmen sollten nicht schlechter sein als die, die hier geschweisst werden. Doch das "Made in Germany" ist und bleibt für viele ein Qualitätssiegel und so hat es sich auch in mein Gehirn gebrannt, doch was soll man sagen ich lag in diesem Fall einfach falsch. Sie schaffen es aber nicht ihre Lieferzeiten einzuhalten die lieben Leute aus Taiwan =) 
Da sieht man mal wie "eingebildet" man doch zum Teil ist, klar sind die zum größten Teil auch dran schuld die Leute aus Asien doch für die ehrlichen ist dies doppelt so ********, denn die sind nahezu automatisch mit dem schlechten Bild behaftet. Doch auf alle Fälle kann ich jetzt wirklich ruhigen Gewissens mit meinem Taiwanrahmen fahren ^^


Grüße an euch!


----------



## Flairco (20. Dezember 2011)

Sehr geehrter Herr Ich,

vielen Dank für Ihre e-mail.

Der Liefertermin hat sich nochmals verzögert, die Rahmen kommen jetzt wohl doch erst im neuen Jahr bei Cube an,

so dass die Produktion auf Woche 03 / 2012 verschoben wurde.

Ich habe wirklich gehofft, dass es wenigstens unter Ihrem Weihnachtsbaum stehe kann, doch leider muss ich Sie wieder einmal vertrösten.
Ich hoffe Sie können sich nochmals gedulden und Verständnis aufbringen.


----------



## tobi-trial (20. Dezember 2011)

yeah!! Daumen hoch für Cube!!


----------



## Flairco (20. Dezember 2011)

tobi-trial schrieb:


> yeah!! Daumen hoch für Cube!!



Ich sags dir, ich hab denen jetzt ne Mail geschickt in denen ich meinen Ärger ablasse =) Denke die wird aber eh direkt in den Papierkorb gewandert sein


----------



## tobi-trial (20. Dezember 2011)

:d


----------



## derAndre (20. Dezember 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wer Wert auf Qualität, Maßarbeit und Funktion legt, mit dem guten Gewissen, das der Rahmen einem viel Freunde und wenige Probleme bereiten wird, wird an Nicolai, *Alutech *und Co. nicht so leicht vorbeikommen.



Das Fanes wird auch nicht mehr in Deutschland geschweißt. 

Davon ab kann und wird man auch in 95 von 100 Fällen viel Spaß und wenig Probleme mit Rahmen aus Taiwan, Tailand & Co. haben.

Nichts desto trotz haben die Jürgens und Maschinenbauer dieser Republik ihren festen Platz in unserem Sport und das ist auch gut so. Wenn ich genug Geld hätte für einen Rahmen genauso viel auszugeben, wie für mein gesamtes Stereo, hätte ich wahrscheinlich eine Schweißnahtorgie unterm Arsch.


----------



## ChrisXross85 (20. Dezember 2011)

Flairco schrieb:


> Ich sags dir, ich hab denen jetzt ne Mail geschickt in denen ich meinen Ärger ablasse =) Denke die wird aber eh direkt in den Papierkorb gewandert sein



Ich ahne schlimmes
Ich bin mal gespannt ob deine Geduld ein halbes Jahr anhalten kann, oder du vorher schon abspringst.
Trotzdem wünsche ich dir weiterhin viel Glück und drücke dir die Daumen, dass der besagte Termin jetzt stimmen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flairco (23. Dezember 2011)

Servus Leute, 

nun ja, ich habe die Bestellung abgegeben. Ich hole mir ein anderes. Schau jetzt aber erstmal, was sich so anbietet. 

Grüße


----------



## cytrax (23. Dezember 2011)

Kannst ja ein 2011er YT tues holen. Die sind sofort verfügbar laut HP

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...o=153&x0b339=k3hk3q35gff1ub287l37kc1sb1b6egfg


----------



## Themeankitty (23. Dezember 2011)

Es ist wircklich traurig, dass Cube es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, und so was nennt man Marktführer im mittleren und hochwertigen Fahrradsegment 

Naja wer nicht hören will, muss eben fühlen


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Dezember 2011)

Zu fühlen gibt es anscheinend nix, sonst hätte sich über die letzten Jahre was geändert. Solange ich die Bikes loswerde, würd ich an der ganzen Thematik auch nix ändern...


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hey Flairco, besorg dir das rote Morewood Makulu . Geiler gehts nicht!


----------



## ChrisXross85 (23. Dezember 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hey Flairco, besorg dir das rote Morewood Makulu . Geiler gehts nicht!




Bei diesem Preis, könnte er sich auch ein Nicolai Ion20 aufbauen


----------



## Deleted138492 (23. Dezember 2011)

4000 vs. 4500 vom 215... Meine Entscheidung wäre seeehr schnell getroffen .


----------



## Flairco (23. Dezember 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Hey Flairco, besorg dir das rote Morewood Makulu . Geiler gehts nicht!



Dieses Bike ist mit Rocky M. u. Spezi eh mit in den Top 3. Muss noch ein wenig schauen (real life versteht sich) welches am besten passt. Denn so unüberlegt wie dass Hanzz (ohne je zu schauen) etwas zu kaufen , will ich nicht mehr 

Grüße


----------



## Flairco (23. Dezember 2011)

ChrisXross85 schrieb:


> Bei diesem Preis, könnte er sich auch ein Nicolai Ion20 aufbauen



Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber die gefallen mir nicht. Die hab ich mir schon ganz genau angesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Dezember 2011)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> 4000 vs. 4500 vom 215... Meine Entscheidung wäre seeehr schnell getroffen .



Naja das Makalu hätte er vor ein paar Wochen auch für 1k weniger haben können.


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. Dezember 2011)

Ja, sofern er schnell genug gewesen wäre. Die waren ja recht fix alle weg.


----------



## Ritchy1991 (24. Januar 2012)

Weis nun schon jemand für welche Fahrergröße es geeignet ist?? von Cube bekomme ich keine Antwort auf meine E-Mail...


----------



## Scott_Pascal (26. März 2012)

Hat jemand Bilder?


----------



## cytrax (26. März 2012)




----------



## Ritchy1991 (26. März 2012)

Das sind auch die einzig vernünftig vorhandenen Bilder, das Cube Two15 gibts noch nicht im Handel zu kaufen. Hab meines mal vorbestellt bei meinem "Cubehändler des Vertrauens" er meint Mitte bis Ende April sollte es da sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (26. März 2012)

Wenn 300 drauf legst bekommst ein Demo 8 FSR II mit RS Boxxer WC und CCDB


----------



## Ritchy1991 (26. März 2012)

Das ist ja wohl bei jedem Bike so, wenn mehr Geld drauflegst bekommste immer noch eine Steigerung, Ausstattungsmäßig finde ich das Cube in Ordnung. Jedem das seine


----------



## Pum4d4ce (26. März 2012)

Meins kommt mitte April laut Cube... und wehe es kommt viel später dann können die was erleben


----------



## cytrax (26. März 2012)

Ritchy1991 schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl bei jedem Bike so, wenn mehr Geld drauflegst bekommste immer noch eine Steigerung, Ausstattungsmäßig finde ich das Cube in Ordnung. Jedem das seine



Ja schon klar, mir wärens die 300 wert, ok ich mag auch kein FOX 

Wenns da is bitte schön Detailbilder machen  is ja doch ein seltenes Stück


----------



## Mircwidu (27. März 2012)

Seit ihr das Rad schon mal gefahren? Besonders die die Bestellt haben?
Mir wäre es echt zu heikel so viel kohle für ein Rad auszugeben was ich nicht kenne.

Vielleicht bin ich bei dem Rad auch ein wenig abgeneigt weil ich es in Saalbach getestet habe und gar nicht klar kam.


----------



## Ritchy1991 (27. März 2012)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen es war ein "Blindkauf" Hat sich so ergeben dass ich mein altes Bike verkauft habe und ein neues wollte. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war die Möglichkeit das Bike zu testen schon laaange vorbei  Da ist mir eben das Cube in die Hände gefallen, nicht zuletzt auch wegen meines Verkäufers (nein er hat es mir nicht aufgeschwätzt  )

@CX01_Biker: Mit was bist du nicht klar gekommen? War dir das Rad vllt. im allgemeinen zu klein/groß??


----------



## Deleted138492 (27. März 2012)

Mein Hanzz war auch ein Blindkauf, genau wie das Rose Uncle Jimbo vorher. Beide haben gepasst, aber mit dem Hanzz hatte ich es doch besser getroffen.


----------



## Mircwidu (29. März 2012)

Nein das Rad hat von der Größe her gepasst.
Und der Vergleich Two15 und Hanzz ist ganz gut.

Alle die mit waren in Saalbach meinten Hanzz ist wie immer drauf setzten Wohlfühlen schnell und sicher sein. Da hat Cube echt ein absolut geniales Rad gebaut.

Two15 gingen die Meinung schon in eine andere Richtung. Relativ passend war die aussage eines bekannten. Es kann nichts besonders gut.

Meine Persönliche Erfahrung war:
Auf der geraden geht das ding wie Hölle und der Hinterbau arbeitet top.
Nur habe ich das Rad nicht in die Kurve bekommen. Also es war wie als würde es sich wehren. Ich finde die Geo absolut nicht ansprechend. Aber das ist immer Geschmacksache. Hab bei beiden FR Festivals viele Räder probe gefahren und es gab wenige die ich sofort zurück gestellt habe weil es mir nicht gefiel. Das Two15 gehörte dazu.
Aber das ist nur meine Persönliche Meinung.

GRuß


----------



## ToyDoll (2. April 2012)

Also ich find es fährt sich top. Beim Reintreten geht es brutal nach vorne und es lässt sich auch gut durch enge Anlieger/Kurven steuern (in Osternohe getestet  ) 
Mit dem Hanzz braucht mans nicht vergleichen find ich. 
Hanzz is ne Spaßmaschine und natürlich auch wendiger. 
Das two15 is halt nen reiner Racer


----------



## Mircwidu (2. April 2012)

Deswegen habe ich geschrieben das es meine Meinung ist.
Das Hanzz ist eher eine Allgemein Geo die viele sehr geil finden. Two15 ist da spezieller.
Ist Aber auch nur meine Meinung. 
Ich fahr selbst einen anderen DHler den viele in meiner Göße in L fahren würden. Ich habe ihn in S/M und finde es perfekt. Deswegen habe ich nach der Probefahrt gefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (3. April 2012)

Bei BMO gibts das TWO 15 nur in M

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...nhill-Bike-2012-black-yellow-blue::30317.html


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2012)

Es gibt eh nur eine Größe.


----------



## Cube98 (4. April 2012)

Hi,
ich hätte mir es heute in Marktredwitz mitnehmen können, aber ich hab keine 5 Riesen über. Gefahren bin ich es nicht.

Viele Grüße 
Philipp


----------



## Ritchy1991 (4. April 2012)

@Cube98: Das Bike stand zum Verkauf? 
Bei den großen Cubehändlern in meiner Umgebung (München) hat es noch keiner im Angebot. Ich kanns kaum erwarten bis mein Bike eintrifft 
Wann waren die Cube´s in Osternohe zum testen?


----------



## Cube98 (4. April 2012)

Ja das stand da so rum und die haben mich gefragt ob ich daran interesiert bin. Hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1094912

Viele Grüße
Philipp


----------



## Themeankitty (4. April 2012)

Cube98 schrieb:


> Ja das stand da so rum und die haben mich gefragt ob ich daran interesiert bin. Hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1094912
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Philipp



Muss ich mir am Freitag glatt mal in echt anschauen


----------



## Cube98 (5. April 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Muss ich mir am Freitag glatt mal in echt anschauen




Freitag ist Feiertag!!!!!!


----------



## Ritchy1991 (10. Mai 2012)

Wer hat seines nun schon bekommen?? Also meins sollte (ja hat Verspätung ) diese Woche eintreffen. Ich gebe bescheid wenn es was neues gibt


----------



## Cube98 (13. Mai 2012)

Hi,
heut am Wochenende konnte man die neuen Cubes, natürlich auch das Two15, kostenlos am Ochsenkopf testen.
Ich musste es natürlich ausprobieren.
Ich weis zwar nicht wie ein DHer sein muss,aber ich fands einfach nur perfekt.

Viele Grüße
Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (13. Mai 2012)

Ich bins dort auch gefahren und fand es richtig gut, obwohl es nichmal auf mein fliegengewicht eingestellt war!


----------



## Cube98 (13. Mai 2012)

Bei mir wars genauso. Des war auch nicht auf mein Fliegengewicht eingestellt.
Weils so geil war werde ich mir es mal ein Wochenende ausliehen und die ganze Zeit fahren. 

Viele Grüße 
Philipp


----------



## mtblukas (13. Mai 2012)

Komm leider nicht aus der nähe


----------



## Themeankitty (15. Mai 2012)

Ich hab das Two15 auch am Oko gesestet, und fand es viel besser als das Hanzz, da man praktisch keine Line suchen muss, und man über alles fahren kann.


----------



## Cube98 (15. Mai 2012)

Genauso isses!!!!!


----------



## ToyDoll (15. Mai 2012)

Kann man so schlecht sagen find ich, sind halt 2 verschiedene Bikes 
Die Flowline rechts neben der Skipiste am Ochsenkopf macht mit dem Hanzz definitiv mehr Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (20. Mai 2012)

Bin das Two15 ebenfalls am Oko Probegefahren, kann mich nur der allgemeinheit anschließen Damit wird sogar die verblockte Strecke am Oko zum Flowtrail. Man muss garnicht viel machen, nur den Lenker festhalten und fertig


----------



## tbird (24. Mai 2012)

Das Hanzz und das DH Two 15 zu vergleichen ist ein wenig "weit" hergeholt ... das Hanzz ist ein Klassischer Freerider, das Two 15 ein Downhiller. 

Mit dem Hanzz kann ich gut und gerne auch mal eine 30km Freeride Tour machen ...


----------



## Ritchy1991 (15. Juni 2012)

Habe gerade mein Bike vom Händler abgeholt  Einfach der Wahnsinn as Bike, ich hab ein Dauergrinsen im Gesicht 
Schade dass hier nicht viel los ist im Tread... Gibt`s hier jemand der auch eines fährt?
Bin schon mal gespannt wie es sich auf dem Trail anfühlt!


----------



## Bikepark-Rookie (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen !
Ich verfolge mit groÃem Interesse die Diskussion.

Fahre seit 2008 ein cube Fritzz ,damals neu gekauft und genauso Ãrger mit der Wartezeit gehabt.
Bin soweit mit dem bike sehr sehr zufrieden.
Allerdings fahre ich seit neuestem auch in bikeparks und denke das ich langsam an die Grenzen dessen komme was man mit den SerienlaufrÃ¤dern und dem Rahmen tun sollte.Bad Wildbad hats in sich. SprÃ¼nge werden grÃ¶Ãer und die Steine auchAufrÃ¼sten finde ich so teuer das es meiner Meinung nach besser ist das Fritzz so zu lassen wie es ist.
Will jetzt(bzw. Ende des Jahres) also noch was grÃ¶beres dazustellen nur fÃ¼r Bergab.

Da ich das Hanzz als zu kleinen Schritt empfinde vom Fritzz aus gesehen macht mich das two 15 schon an. In schwarz wÃ¼rde es sich am besten neben dem Fritzz machen.Das Gelb ist schon knallig aber geil.
 Nicolai, Alutech wÃ¼rden mich auch reizen fraglich nur ob man da mit Wunschausstattung meine 5000â¬ Grenze sprengt. Spezi Demo 8 wÃ¼rde mir auch gefallen. Finde das Trelager aber extrem tief gelegt.

WÃ¼rde mich freuen wenn mehr Fahrberichte und Erfahrungen mit Haltbarkeit, Service usw. dazukommen wÃ¼rden. Oder falls jemand kann "Direktvergleiche mit anderen bikes" !!! Das fehlt mir halt komplett.
Was mich stutzig macht ist: Ist es nicht besser ein bike zu kaufen das immer weiterentwickelt wurde als eine komplette Neukonstruktion wie das two15? 

Ich werde diesmal vor dem Kauf auf jeden Fall probefahren. Ungetestet bzw. Nur nach Bikemagazinen kaufen mache ich nicht mehr und das wird auch kaufentscheidend sein. Wenn der HÃ¤ndler mir ein Fahrrad fÃ¼r 5mille verkaufen will das er mir nicht vorher zum testen geben konnte dann hat er halt Pech gehabt. Nicht jeder kann quer durch die Republik ballern bloÃ weil da einmal im Jahr die Firma xy im Park xy mit Testbikes ist.
Blindkauf hatte beim Fritzz zwar funktioniert, hat aber auch nur die hÃ¤lfte gekostet

Perfekter Service sollte so sein das wenn die bikemagazine ihre ersten Tests raushauen die Bikes beim HÃ¤ndler als Testversion auch schon bereit stehen. Dann gibts bestimmt auch mehr Bestellungen. Aber n Bike bestellen wo schon die Bilder fast Mangelware sind, mhhh.

Hoffe also auf mehr Fahrberichte von stolzen cube two15 Fahrern.

by the way bin aus GÃ¶ppingen falls jemand in der NÃ¤he wohnt und mir bei meiner bikekaufentscheidung durch Probefahrt weiterhelfen kann und will

Edit: Das mit testen hat sich erledigt.Bikes n boards in Schorndorf hat das hanzz zum testen und 4 xd as two15 vorrÃ¤tig.Bauen die auf fÃ¼r die Probefahrt. Wahrscheinlich gehe ich nÃ¤chste Woche gleich mal hin. Der Anruf hat sich gelohnt


----------



## ToyDoll (19. Juni 2012)

Also fahrs mittlerweile seit ein paar Wochen. Kann leider zum Serienbike nicht viel sagen da ich nen Eigenaufbau fahre.
Vergleichen kann ichs nur mit dem Hanzz und dem Bergamont Straitline. Ist halt n reines Racebike, also kein Allrounder wie das Straitline. Dafür gehts beim Reintreten brutal nach vorn und was mir noch aufgefallen is, is dass es sich in meinen Fall trotz seiner über 19 kg fährt wie ein 15 kg Leichtbau und beim Springen total geil durch die Luft geht..
Hat aber auch ein ziemlich niedriges Tretlager, um das noch mit aufzugreifen, gewöhnt man sich aber schnell dran und das hat auch Vorteile


----------



## psx0407 (19. Juni 2012)

...bin letztes jahr beim freeridefestival einige downhiller probegefahren. das two 15 war da noch als vorserienteil da, in wunderschönem black-anodized (viel dezenter als die aktuelle farbe...).

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=232624&stc=1&d=1340138690

bin selber kein reiner drownhiller, aber ich habe mich von allen getesten rädern auf dem two 15 am besten gefühlt. es fuhr sich sehr sicher und souverän, war aber wesentlich spritziger als die anderen bikes.

ich fand´s top !

psx0407


----------



## Bikepark-Rookie (19. Juni 2012)

Das hört sich alles schonmal überzeugend an
Wenn du als Nicht-downhiller dich sofort wohl gefühlt hast ist das schonmal gut. 
Antrittsark und gut in der Luft hört sich auch sehr gut an.

Ein Eigenaufbau ?  
Bekommt man auch nur den Rahmen  oder hast du die Serienteile verkauft und ersetzt ?
Gibts Bilder davon?

Bin echt heiß drauf das Ding nächste Woche in echt zu sehen und zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted138492 (19. Juni 2012)

Hast du das Fotoalbum noch nicht entdeckt?


----------



## Bikepark-Rookie (19. Juni 2012)

"Big Black Badass" viel mir da spontan ein 
Schönes Teil echt , gratuliere !

Schwarz ist einfach unschlagbar.

Was hast du dir denn da genau für Teile gegönnt und was hast du hingelegt wenn man fragen darf? Und warum die Umbauten technisch gesehen ,Gewicht sparen oder bessere Funktion ?


----------



## Mircwidu (20. Juni 2012)

Probefahrt ist sehr wichtig da die Meinungen stark auseinander gehen. Und das ganze an einer Aussage fest zu machen die von einem nich DHler kommt und nur umfasst ich habe mich wohl gefühlt (nichts gegen dich psx0407). Na ja
Wenn du die Möglichkeit besitzt fahre zum Freeride Festival. Dort kannst du fast alle großen Hersteller fahren und Vergleichen. Alles andere mach meiner Ansicht nach kaum sinn. Vielleicht geht es dir ja auf dem Two15 wie mir oder das Demo ist plötzlich dein Favorit.

ICh Zitiere mich mal selbst.


XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Nein das Rad hat von der Größe her gepasst.
> Und der Vergleich Two15 und Hanzz ist ganz gut.
> 
> Alle die mit waren in Saalbach meinten Hanzz ist wie immer drauf setzten Wohlfühlen schnell und sicher sein. Da hat Cube echt ein absolut geniales Rad gebaut.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikepark-Rookie (20. Juni 2012)

Ja klar XC01_Biker ,gebe dir recht.
Hatte ja schon geschrieben das ich ohne testen keine Kohle mehr über den Tresen schiebe

Bikefestival wäre natürlich ideal. Testen im Park anstatt auf nem Parkplatz vorm shop macht schon Sinn. Jetzt müsste man es nur zum gewünschten Termin dahin schaffen mal sehen. 

Trotzdem sind Fahrberichte oder Eindrücke von anderen interessant. Da weiß man dann worauf man speziell mal achten sollte beim testen.


----------



## Mircwidu (20. Juni 2012)

Parkplatztest ist eigentlich fast schon wieder wertlos. Und wie stark die subjektive Meinung auseinander geht liest man hier.
Park der das two15 verleiht
http://www.bullheadhouse.de/bike-verleih.php


----------



## Bikepark-Rookie (21. Juni 2012)

Danke XC01

Der Tip ist Klasse. Jetzt muß ich nur noch meine Kollegen zum nächsten Road Trip überreden.


----------



## Stewie4321 (4. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin das Cube 2 mal probegefahren dieses jahr in witerberg 2-mal weil es mir so gut gefiel Also ich finde das rad top der hinterbau arbeit schön ansprechverhalten top....die fox 40 ist geschmackssache jedoch gefällt sie mir sehr gut ,wie bereits erwähnt geht das rad gut nach vorne auch wenn in diesem punkt das demo stärker ist.... optik gefällt mir sehr gut kashima + gelb einfach hammer aber auch geschmackssache .

Was ich als kleinen kritikpunkt sehe ist die unisize da ich 1.90 groß bin und mir eine größere version mehr zusagen würde diese gibt es aber laut cube ab nächstem jahr wurde mir zumindest am stand versichert 
hoffe meine meinung konnte etwas weiter helfen noch zu meiner person bin 3 jahre 4x gefahren und jz seit 3 jahren auf bigbikes unterwegs fr/dh


----------



## Stoawold (2. August 2012)

@ müs lee:  wow....sieht super aus das schwarze teil..........

wo gibt es das rad denn in schwarz?
habe es schon öfters gesehen....kenne es aber nur in schwarz gelb.
sind da nicht normalerweise fox federelemente drin?

hätte auch gerne so ein ganz schwarzes.....kannst du mir sagen, wo du es her hast? vielleicht haben die ja noch eines oder können eines besorgen.
viele grüße


----------



## Stoawold (2. August 2012)

@Müs Lee: upps....sorry.....habe den thread eben nachgelesen......das bei dir war ja nur ein hinweis auf das fotoalbum von ToyDoll...sorry für die belästigung

@ToyDoll:...wow....sieht super aus das schwarze teil..........

wo gibt es das rad denn in schwarz?
habe es schon öfters gesehen....kenne es aber nur in schwarz gelb.
sind da nicht normalerweise fox federelemente drin?

hätte auch gerne so ein ganz schwarzes.....kannst du mir sagen, wo du es her hast? vielleicht haben die ja noch eines oder können eines besorgen.
viele grüße 	und schon mal danke


----------



## littledevil (3. August 2012)

Er hat es schwarz lackieren lassen


----------



## Stoawold (4. August 2012)

hihi.....nein, das glaube ich nicht....für mich sieht es aus wie schwarz eloxiert.....
das beste eben.....


----------



## psx0407 (4. August 2012)

...die vorserienmodelle waren schwarz eloxiert. bin auf´m freeride-festival 2011 in hinterglemm eines probegefahren. optisch fand ich´s viel schöner als die knallbunte serienausführung.
psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C9H13NO3 (11. August 2012)

.,


----------



## Lotusblume0711 (28. August 2012)

Leute ich fahre das Bike jetzt seid ungefähr 5 Monaten und alles was ich dazu sagen kann ist P O R N O


----------



## cytrax (28. August 2012)

Dann zeig uns P O R N O B I L D E R


----------



## Vincy (29. August 2012)

*Cube Two15 2013*

*Two15 SL*





*Two15 Pro*


----------



## Ritchy1991 (29. August 2012)

Na endlich, ich konnte es kaum erwarten die 2013er Modelle zu sehen.
Aber wie ich mir dachte - an dem Bike kann man nichts mehr ändern, wie will man diese Dämpferanlenkung auch verändern?!?
Optisch sieht´s dem 2012er genau gleich aus. und 5000 Tacken für das "Pro"-Modell finde ich heftig.
Da bin ich froh dass ich ein 2012er fahre und kann nur sagen.......GEIL

btw, gibts die Fox40 2013 auch ohne Kashima?


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. August 2012)

Das wird die OEM-Open-Bath-Version sein. Kostet die echt 5000?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritchy1991 (29. August 2012)

Guckst du hier:
http://www.mhw-bike.de/detail/index/sArticle/2223
und hier die billigere Version:
http://www.mhw-bike.de/f2013/fullsuspension/2221/cube-two15-pro-black-n-green-2013

Oder liege ich bei den Angeboten falsch?

Gerade gesehen, das "Pro"-Modell ist ja das "billigere" 
da soll einer durchblicken


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. August 2012)

Beim Pro ist eine falsche Komponentenliste drin, kann anscheinend gar nicht schnell genug gehen mit dem verkaufen, alle Räder angeblich verfügbar...

Wenn man dann noch sieht was man bei manchen Bikes für das Geld (nicht) geboten bekommt, aber die Händler bringen sowas bestimmt gut an den Kunden.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. August 2012)

Sieht aus als ob das Pro nur die kastrierte 40 mit Rebound hat.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. August 2012)

Also die neuen Two15 sehen ja echt geil aus!


----------



## Switch-Rider (5. Oktober 2012)

hi leute 
verkaufe mein cube two15 von diesem jahr.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/50162-cube-two15


----------



## Nikedge (30. Oktober 2012)

doofe frage, aber ich wollte dem downhill mein herz schenken, sprich, ich wollte mit dem downhill´n anfangen und wollte euch mal fragen was ihr vom neuen two 15 pro haltet, da ich mich auch nicht sooo gut mit den komponenten usw auskenne, ich denke für einen einsteiger ist das doch schon relativ gut oder schon zu gut? oder habt ihr andere bikes die ihr mir schmackhaft machen könnt?

liebe grüße


----------



## psx0407 (30. Oktober 2012)

von der ausstattung her lässt das pro keine wünsche offen.
zu gut kann´s nie sein, ausser das budget würde gesprengt werden.

preislich gibt´s sicher günstigere dh-bikes, weil die 3.8000 brutto für das pro sind schon ´ne menge holz.

psx0407


----------



## Cube98 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
also ich bin dieses Jahr des erste mal DH gefahren und hab mir dazu das Two15 ausgeliehen und ich kann für einen Einsteiger sagen, einfach nur genial, so genial das ich es mir noch einmal ausleihen musste. Liegt perfekt und man denkt man fährt auf Schienen, denn es ist egal wo du fährst, es fährt über alles.


----------



## Nikedge (30. Oktober 2012)

sind die 3800 denn für das bike gerechtfertigt? 

also 3800 sind aufjeden fall drin, ich habe mir halt nur die frage gestellt two 15 oder demo für  3500, rein optisch sagt mir jedoch das two 15 zu aber wenn man bei dem demo mehr geboten bekommt sprich ein besseres fahrverhalten vorhanden ist usw, verzichte ich auch gerne auf den punkt design.


----------



## Cube98 (30. Oktober 2012)

Des 2013er bekommt man ab. 5000â¬ 
und das 2012er ab ca. 3800â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritchy1991 (30. Oktober 2012)

Für einen Anfänger halte ich das für zu viel Geld. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man mit einem erschwinglicheren Bike ersteinmal üben. Passend hierfür finde ich das YT Tues. Mann muss erst einmal ein Gefühl fürs biken bekommen. Das heißt, man lernt mit der Zeit auf was es ankommt. Dir hier zu empfehlen, nehme das Demo oder nehme das Cube etc. ist denke ich schwierig. Grundsätzlich heißts: Teures Bike ist NICHT gleich gutes Fahrgefühl / Fahrkönnen. Fahre das Cube Two 15, finde es klasse. Demo und YT bin ich auch schon ab und an gefahren. Ist halt jedesmal ein anderes Fahrgefühl. Am besten du fährst nächste Saison die Bikes Probe in den Bikeparks und du wirst schnell feststellen welches dir liegt oder nicht. 
Das ist MEINE Meinung!


----------



## Nikedge (30. Oktober 2012)

gefÃ¼hl fÃ¼rÂ´s biken habe ich schon da ich vor kurzem (vor ca. 2monaten) noch ein kona stinky dee lux hatte was in meinen augen aber kein reinrassiges dh bike war. also vom biken her hab ich schon so einen einblick bekommen und vorallem auch schon ein relativ gutes gefÃ¼hl erlangen kÃ¶nnen was jetzt die hometrails angeht, im bikepark war ich damit natrÃ¼lich noch nicht, das wird selbstverstÃ¤ndlich auch wieder ein ganz anderes fahrverhalten von einem erfordern aber ich fange zumindest nicht bei null an  
mir hat sich natÃ¼rlich nur die frage gestellt da sich ja einige hersteller bzw. marken sich in der dh welt etabliert haben und ich auch noch nicht all zuviel Ã¼ber das two 15 gehÃ¶rt bzw. gesehen habe wollte ich jetzt halt speziell fÃ¼r die saison 12/13 wissen ob das two 15 pro fÃ¼r 3800 ein gutes bike ist oder ob man die finger davon lassen sollte, ich habe leider auch keine mÃ¶glichkeiten iwelche hÃ¤ndler oder sonstige zu dem thema zubefragen ausser kollegen, aber die himmeln natÃ¼rlich ihr bikes von 4000-5000â¬ an. das sprÃ¤ngt mein budget  natÃ¼rlich um einiges und das will ich auch auf gar keinen fall, fÃ¼r den anfang zumindest, nicht ausgeben. ich werde mich natÃ¼rlich in der nÃ¤chsten saison auf ein paar bikes schwingen und ausgiebig testfahren.


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. Oktober 2012)

Das Pro hat eine 40 mit offenem Ölbad und lediglich einem externen Einsteller für Rebound. 

Ist sicher kein schlechtes Rad aber es gibt viele mit besserem P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## Ritchy1991 (31. Oktober 2012)

Statt das "Pro" von 2013 würde ich dann aber ein 2012er Modell kaufen für ~3800 Euro (z.T. neu). Diesen Preis finde ich mehr als in Ordnung für die Parts! Wenn du nicht bei null anfängst ist ja gut ;-) Denn das Two15 ist halt ein richtiger DH-Bolide mit meines Erachtens auch recht straffem Fahrwerk.


----------



## psx0407 (31. Oktober 2012)

ist jetzt schwierig, dir einen tip zu geben, aber hier meine bescheidene sicht der dinge:

wenn 3.800 euro für dich kein thema sind, bekommst für diesen betrag sicher bei sehr vielen herstellern ein klasse-dh-bike.
aber für´n tausender weniger bekommst du eines, welches dir auch absolut reichen würde (canyon, yt, etc.).

das two 15 ist m.e. ein tolles bike. ich habe mich bei testfahrten sofort wohl darauf gefühlt und hatte nichts zu kritisieren. jetzt bin ich keiner, der ein dh-bike auf rille fährt, sondern tendenziell eher im mittleren drittel der dh-skills einzuordnen ist.

mit einem specialized hast du ebenfalls ein tolles dh-bike, das du aber sehr oft antreffen wirst. gerade im bikemarkt wimmelt es nur so an demos, die verkauft werden. keine ahnung, warum.

mit dem cube hättest du ein bike mit eher seltenheitsfaktor. habe in 2012 in summe drei two 15 in parks gesehen, mehr nicht. dafür unzählige demos...

beide bikes wirst du wohl lange nicht an´s limit bringen können. insofern wäre bauchgefühl und "haben-will"-faktor das entscheidende kaufargument...

viel spaß beim auswählen.

psx0407

p.s.:
ein 2012-modell könnte evt. als schnäppchen zu kriegen sein, denke ich.


----------



## Thiel (1. November 2012)

Hätte das Cube DH ähnliche Verkaufszahlen wie das Demo, würde man genau so viele Cube DH zum Verkauf sehen.


----------



## gnadenhammer (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem.
Ich stehe vor einer Kaufentscheidung.
Und zwar two 15 2013 in Size S und 2012 Size M den gab es nur in M.

Ich weiß nicht ob der 2012 in M mir bisschen zu groß ist, bin 170 groß Schrittlänge ca 78cm.

seit Tage kann ich an nichts mehr denken.
Der 2012 ist von den Parts besser als der 2013 im Moment ist er auch mein Favorit das einzige ist die Größe, 
vielleicht kann mir da einer helfen? Schnell!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Cube98 (6. Juni 2013)

Teste es doch einfach mal in einem Shop. Ich bin ca. 178cm und mir hat das M von 2012 gepasst.
Viele Grüße 
Philipp


----------



## gnadenhammer (6. Juni 2013)

Problem ist wohne in hh und hier gibt es solche bikes nicht.
Aber ich denke icj werde den 2012 in m nehmen, die parts sprechen für ihn.
Und ich glaube das die 2 cm mehr am oberrohr mich nicht umbringen.
Mehr ist es ja nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (6. Juni 2013)

naja, du bist aber mit 170cm schon ´ne ecke kleiner als 178cm, wo M gut passt...ich hätte zweifel, ob M eine gute wahl ist.

lass´ dir doch einfach ein ausdrückliches rückgaberecht einräumen, sollte dir der M wider erwarten doch zu gross sein, pack´s wieder ein und schicke es zurück. der händler sollte verständnis für dein problem haben.

hoffe ich habe dich jetzt nicht verunsichert. wie auch immer: zieh´ DEIN ding durch.   

psx0407


----------



## gnadenhammer (6. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich bleibt der abstand vom boden gleich zum oberrohr oder irre ich mich da.
Da der der Rahmen 42 cm in jeder Größe hat.
Mein problem ist habe kurzw beine aber längeren Oberkörper. 
Hatte das trek session 88 in s und das bischen kurz wenn ich ehrlich bin..
Und bei den cube ändert sich nur das oberrohr mass um 2 cm.

Man bin ich mir unsicher.
Wenn um die austttung gehe soll dann sofort den 2012.

Gruß und sssry für die Rechtschreibung s3 heheh


----------



## lukaspainsi (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
Ich hab mir gerade das 2012er Two15 geholt und wollte nun fragen, ob jemand etwas von einem base tune weiß bzw. mit welchem Setup ihr so unterwegs seid.


----------



## lukaspainsi (30. Juni 2013)

Habe jetzt einem eigenen Thread im Cubeforum dazu eröffnet


----------



## ToyDoll (11. August 2013)

Hi,

bin am Überlegen ob ich mein Two 15 verkaufe da ich fast nicht zum fahren komme. Entweder komplett oder als Rahmen/Dämpfer-Set.

Der Rahmen und Dämpfer haben ca 5-6 Bikeparktage gesehen, mehr nicht.
Die Anbauteile sind zum Teil etwas länger bewegt worden.

Falls Interesse besteht schreibt mich einfach mal mit realistischen Angeboten an.







Verbaut ist jedoch eine schwarze Boxxer Race von 2009 die aber perfekt funktioniert und optisch super zum Rest passt.


----------



## Flitschbirne (1. Oktober 2013)

Sorry für das Thread ausgraben aber ich wollte keinen neuen Thread anfangen. Ich wollte mir evtl. einen 2012er Rahmen in M kaufen und wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch die genauen Maße für den Dämpfer weiss. Am liebsten würde ich einen Luft-Dämpfer (Rockshox Vivid Air z.B.) einbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (1. Oktober 2013)

Hi, 

verbaut ist dieser...

FOX Factory DHX RC4, Kashima coated, 267x89mm.

Musst halt auch drauf achten, das der Dämpfer zur Kinematik passt, sonst wirst du nicht glücklich mit.


----------



## ToyDoll (2. Oktober 2013)

Funktioniert schon, der CCDB Air läuft zumindest super


----------



## Flitschbirne (2. Oktober 2013)

Den Vivid Air gibt es leider nur bis 240x76. Das wäre meine erste Wahl gewesen. Der CC DoubleBarrel Air geht bis 267x90. Der ist aber leider etwas außerhalb meines Budgets...


----------



## ToyDoll (2. Oktober 2013)

Den BOS Void gibts noch in 267, denk aber nicht dass der billiger is


----------

